# 360 on flat...possible?



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

well for those of you who remember me, you also know ive basically stopped with biking.
i have right now 3 cars in my name (one of which will be sold, and the other isnt moving for a while) and dont touch the bike at all.
so i decided to make a deal with a good friend who rides a 20, enjoys dirtjumps alot, and loves my bike.
well im giving him 5 weeks to do a 360 on flat
and if he does it, he gets it, no strings attached.
my question is, is it too hard to do?
he can do a 360 on his 20"
and he already has the 180 down (only one week in)
or is this just a tad too outragous of a deal anyways?
i rather have this bike be ridden like it was built to, then have it sit for nothing.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

It's possible... though I haven't ever been able to do a clean flatground 360.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

this will be interesting, keep us informed


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

bbrz4 said:


> this will be interesting, keep us informed


lol definitely
suprising thing is
most of the first week was all rain
so he rode it all of a day and a half...if that
so...ya
lol
i will keep yall updated

meanwhile, ill enjoy my new gas guzzling truck


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> It's possible... though I haven't ever been able to do a clean flatground 360.


surprising...


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

could be possible. what cars u rocken now a days


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Definitely possible imo.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Feb 13, 2007)

ha 
watch the first 35 seconds





you will probably lose


----------



## TrancedGiant (Jul 31, 2007)

Well not everyone is Aaron Ross so this kid may not be able to pull it off in that amount of time. I'm rooting for him though!


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

yeah that shouldnt be too hard. i went from doin flat 3's on my 20 to doin flat 3s on my p1 in like 2 weeks. wasnt the size that was the problem but more the geometry with a lower bb and higher bars. got less pop. i quit doin em though cuz i kept tweakin my wheels out of true


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

if I was getting a free bike out of it, you'd see a 3 on flat in about 2 weeks maybe 1. A free bike is a huge incentive.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

/\ /\ Damn right!

Yesterday I saw the first ever fellow 26er!!! he did a 360 on flatground standing still. Does he have to do it moving though?

Yeah thats right, theres only one 26er in my entire CITY, and then immediately he did a 360. I definitely think thats possible. Prepare to loose.


----------



## ETBA (Oct 28, 2007)

I got a friend that does bunnyhop 360's on his 20" with ease. 
It's def. Possible. :thumbsup:


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

after reading this this morning (and never trying said 360) i am already at a clean 270 and i'm sure you're going to lose this one...


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

paintballeerXC said:


> could be possible. what cars u rocken now a days


66 mustang
97 tbird (gunna sell)
and 01 ranger 4x4

and honestly guys, i dont reallly care if i DO "loose"
basically, if i give him the bike, i just wanna know that hes guna kick major ass on it lol
i pretty much wanted to get rid of it anyways
and idk, i guess i feel this is the best way to do it?

and....he told me today, it only took 5 minutes to get the 180 down
so ya, hes gunna do it
ill video tape the 360


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

haha yeah man that is rockin that you are doin that sounds like he is pretty talented! Good on ya for helping out a fellow rider! Can't wait to see the vid


----------



## Castle (Jul 13, 2003)

not positive these are 26's but.... they do them with ease


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Very very possible.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Feb 13, 2007)

def 26 in wheels on the you tube video


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

so u built that bike up and then stopped riding, nice


----------



## Jackf40 (Apr 24, 2007)

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/719/

and this is just insane 
http://www.pinkbike.com/v/2553/


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

wow.


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

mack-a-nator said:


> so u built that bike up and then stopped riding, nice


mm ya
ill admit, pretty stupid


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

TXneedmountain said:


> haha yeah man that is rockin that you are doin that sounds like he is pretty talented! Good on ya for helping out a fellow rider! Can't wait to see the vid


hah thanks
i appreciate your positivity.
ill try to get him on these forums later i guess lol


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

yeah it's definitely do-able.

I've damn near come close to landing a sketch 360 while practicing 180's... just by trying different leverage points on my bike. I think if he searches it out and concentrates on the 360 for a weak, he's gonna nail it. for sure.

I think you basically gave it away.

It's cool though. It's an honorable bet. I ride 24's so it's probably easier for me.


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

Strauss said:


> yeah it's definitely do-able.
> 
> I've damn near come close to landing a sketch 360 while practicing 180's... just by trying different leverage points on my bike. I think if he searches it out and concentrates on the 360 for a weak, he's gonna nail it. for sure.
> 
> ...


thanks lol
n ya it was funny seeing him today n talkin to him about it
hes exited that he has a good bike for dj'in now

the happier the better lol


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

now hes gettin about 200-210degrees of rotation..


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

interesting. sucks to hear you quit riding and just drive now . gotta do what makes yuh happy though. pretty generous of you to give him your bike though..actually really generous. if i land a 360 on it can i have it!?!?!?!?! do 360 pivots count!?!?!?!?!


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

...its cuz im a lazy undedicated person lol
n ive always done somthin wit cars anyways....
but move to the 530 instead n ill give u a chance
lol
nottt
im pretty sure hes gunna get it


----------



## B100 (Dec 14, 2005)

*woah!*

Jack40,

It took several views for me to figure out he spun the bike 360 under him...crazy. That takes a serious amount of commitment.

--B100


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

well? has he done it. got close


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

B100 said:


> Jack40,
> 
> It took several views for me to figure out he spun the bike 360 under him...crazy. That takes a serious amount of commitment.
> 
> --B100


it's called a tailwhip...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

so hows it going? its extremely possible. i have been trying them on my 26er lately and almost have them...just keep pivoting on my back wheel at the end. it will be done!


----------



## terrible (Jun 25, 2007)

Like some one else already said, I've almost got a few while working on my 180-manual out backwards thingy. It feals really funny. I pull up and twist as hard as I can and it's over so fast. If I can get to ride one out I'm gonna flip.


----------



## wako29 (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm a bit confused. What exactly is the bike that your giving him. And what is the progress on this thing


----------



## bobbyOCR (Feb 11, 2007)

If you use your forward momentum to get the extra twist, yeah, easily possible. I can 180 if I do that, and get about 120 degrees from a trackstand. Getting a little closer to 180.

trackstand to 360, now that'd be fun to watch.


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

so basically, the outcome was....
with all the rain and crap and oddly timed dry days
he got stuck at like 230 or so
didnt get the full 360 unfortunately
but.....i still decided to give it to him...
i figure itll be the best investment ill make in my teenage years
hahah
but ya.
i was kinda dissapointed....but idk.
hes still tryin for it
cuz if he gives up i WILL take it back.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow, you are really nice.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

well done to you, helping out a fellow rider


----------



## spzero (Jan 15, 2008)

Respect dude. what a valiant thing to do.. (btw if u have anymore bikes to give away ill take them lol..)


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

lol thanks guys.
kinda sad though....thinking of all the things i coulda done with that money.....OH WELL
hah


----------

